

A challenge to find the lost primes - drakaal
http://primechallenge.org/

======
zellyn
This is silly.

"We really aren’t expecting to get anywhere near close to the largest primes
ever discovered, but we do expect to find _many_ of the lost primes."

"many"? There are ≈ 1e16,999,992 primes less than 1e17,000,000.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prime_number_theorem](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prime_number_theorem)

